# Tekken: The hollywood movie.



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Screen Gems Takes on Tekken - ComingSoon.net

Luke Goss is Steve Fox in Tekken - ComingSoon.net


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 25, 2008)

WTF!???!!? another one? damn


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

This is gonna suck.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 25, 2008)

if it doesn't have Tekken II by Sex Machineguns in it, it just has to fail


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

Even if it does. its a video game movie, by law, they must suck.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Even if it does. its a video game movie, by law, they must suck.



What are you talking about? mortal kombat was great, probably the best movie ever!!!







































[action=Desecrated]hangs himself[/action]


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> if it doesn't have Tekken II by Sex Machineguns in it, it just has to fail



I was thinking that myself!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Feb 25, 2008)

I think some Hollywood executive JUST discovered anime. The Tekken anime sucked, so I don't see a movie based on either the game OR anime being any good.


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Feb 25, 2008)

d/f+2 311 f+21~b alb2 ftw

[action=Jongpil Yun]has played Steve since Tekken 4[/action]

Hajime no Steve


----------



## Naren (Feb 25, 2008)

WHAT THE FUCK?! ANOTHER ONE!? DRAGON BALL, AKIRA, AND NOW TEKKEN!??!?!?!

     

Fuck them.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Even if it does. its a video game movie, by law, they must suck.



Not true. There is one exception so far. The Resident Evil Series has kicked much ass. Even though it's not really following the game's storylines all that much, they still are great movies. 

I'm kinda anxious to see this Metal Gear Solid movie. Christian Bale is gonna be Solid Snake. Can't get much more bad ass than that.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Not true. There is one exception so far. The Resident Evil Series has kicked much ass. Even though it's not really following the game's storylines all that much, they still are great movies.



They're okay movies with characters that happen to have the same name as the ones in the video game. Everything else is different.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 25, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> Not true. There is one exception so far. The Resident Evil Series has kicked much ass. Even though it's not really following the game's storylines all that much, they still are great movies.



You are hereby disqualify


----------



## Blood Tempest (Feb 25, 2008)

^
 NO! 



Metal Ken said:


> They're okay movies with characters that happen to have the same name as the ones in the video game. Everything else is different.



Maybe that's why they're good? 

I actually kind of wish they'd make movies constructed after each game. I think that would be killer personally. I'm a huge fan of the series, so I'd like to see that. I know it would never happen. But, I'm perfectly fine with the series as it is now. I dig.


----------



## Trespass (Feb 26, 2008)

Tekken's plot is pretty weak as it is...


----------



## Naren (Feb 26, 2008)

Blood Tempest said:


> I'm kinda anxious to see this Metal Gear Solid movie. Christian Bale is gonna be Solid Snake. Can't get much more bad ass than that.



Really? I'm a big fan of Christian Bale, so that may be one of the very very very rare cases where a movie version of a video game turns out good.

The only movie turned into a video games that I can think of that I thought was good was "Siren." It was pretty true to the game and it was pretty interesting. Everything else I've seen has sucked: Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, Super Mario Brothers, and so on. And those are all games that I love. But I thought the movie versions completely sucked. I thought "Parasite Eve" was an interesting movie based off of the game, which had a super hot girl playing "Eve." It was quite a bit different from the game, though.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 26, 2008)

I think you're all forgetting the masterwork that is "House Of The Dead" How the hell do you make a movie called "House Of The Dead" and not feature any dead people or even a house? Uwe Boll, I must break you

Also, I heard that Josh Holloway (aka Sawyer from Lost) was gonna be playing Solid Snake. I don't believe either rumour though, especially Christian Bale, as it's kinda a meme to suggest that he's going for every role ever announced, heh.


----------



## Clydefrog (Feb 26, 2008)

The Resident Evil movies were shit and this is the only thing that is going to save RE's reputation in film.

Video RESIDENT EVIL DEGENERATION TRAILER - resident, evil, degeneration, trailer, movie - Dailymotion Share Your Videos

CGI Resident Evil movie starring Claire Redfield and Leon S. Kennedy.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 27, 2008)

Hopefully they'll pull it off. And hopefully it's more 'Mortal Kombat' than it is 'Street Fighter'. Which let's be honest, was just plain awful. This looks/sounds like it could be promising if done right though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 3, 2008)

The games were good. Either the movie will be good as well, or more realistically, made of epic phail.


----------



## oompa (Mar 8, 2008)

you are all forgetting jean-claude van damme in street fighter. fantastic. 

seriously, i hope they all burn in a hadõken






for videogame movies, the silent hill movie wasn't the worst film i have seen in my life. it caught the feeling of the first two games for a minute here and there and the ending scene was actually good, even tho it didnt really pass in total.

the resident evil movies were not good imo, what metal ken said except i only remotely enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Naren (Mar 9, 2008)

I hated the Resident Evil movies, but I thought they were still better than the Silent Hill movie - and I love the Silent Hill games.


----------

